# Do you find Yuja Wang attractive?



## Captainnumber36

Yes, such a wild personality amplified by her equally exotic outfits. I love her!


----------



## Rogerx

This is been done not so long ago.


----------



## Phil loves classical

7/10 . . . . . . Not sure how long this thread will stay open. Haha.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Phil loves classical said:


> 7/10 . . . . . . Not sure how long this thread will stay open. Haha.


, ha! True. I was pushing TC boundaries!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Rogerx said:


> This is been done not so long ago.


Search Function, I need to learn how to use it more! Sorry about that Roger.


----------



## Rogerx

Captainnumber36 said:


> , ha! True. I was pushing TC boundaries!


Do it in the community forum then .


----------



## Captainnumber36

Rogerx said:


> Do it in the community forum then .


I do suppose this isn't music related.


----------



## Rogerx

Captainnumber36 said:


> I do suppose this isn't music related.


Indeed, so ask the mods putting it in the right section .


----------



## premont

I wasn't aware, that TC is a sex forum.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Not hot but better than average. She definitely puts a lot of effort into her appearance. 

Btw, she is a lesbian. Not that it makes her less attractive but just in case you held any hopes  (assuming OP is a male)


----------



## Captainnumber36

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Not hot but better than average. She definitely puts a lot of effort into her appearance.
> 
> Btw, she is a lesbian. Not that it makes her less attractive but just in case you held any hopes  (assuming OP is a male)


I am male, but that makes me love her more for some odd reason!


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Btw, she is a lesbian. Not that it makes her less attractive but just in case you held any hopes  (assuming OP is a male)


Do you have any evidence for it?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Do you have any evidence for it?


I watched an interview where she said she likes girls.


----------



## Eclectic Al

Ignoring the question of appearance, is she a good pianist?

I hadn't heard of her, but looking at the web she does indeed wear somewhat "daring" outfits (which is her prerogative), but there were also some very favourable reviews of her pianism.

Any comments?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Eclectic Al said:


> Ignoring the question of appearance, is she a good pianist?
> 
> I hadn't heard of her, but looking at the web she does indeed wear somewhat "daring" outfits (which is her prerogative), but there were also some very favourable reviews of her pianism.
> 
> Any comments?


She is an excellent pianist. But she definitely owes some of her popularity to her looks and how she dresses.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Eclectic Al said:


> Ignoring the question of appearance, is she a good pianist?
> 
> I hadn't heard of her, but looking at the web she does indeed wear somewhat "daring" outfits (which is her prerogative), but there were also some very favourable reviews of her pianism.
> 
> Any comments?


I think she's fantastic! It's part of her appeal for me.


----------



## Eclectic Al

Captainnumber36 said:


> I think she's fantastic! It's part of her appeal for me.


Just a "part" though, apparently.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I watched an interview where she said she likes girls.


I can't seem to find anything, would you mind posting?'

To respond to the OP, personally I don't find her that attractive, and her playing is good (better than most exuberant young virtuosos) but nothing spectacular.


----------



## Phil loves classical

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> I can't seem to find anything, would you mind posting?'
> 
> To respond to the OP, personally I don't find her that attractive, and her playing is good (better than most exuberant young virtuosos) but nothing spectacular.


I remember seeing an interview on Slipped Disc. It wasn't that clear to me, I recall her asking the interviewer, What do you want to hear? That I like girls? and something else. While she was playing the piano later she said, That really was a stupid question.


----------



## Guest

But really I love her playing and her album of Rachmaninoff and Prokofiev with Dudamel is EXCEPTIONAL!


----------



## Rogerx

Mods.....closer this thread please before it's derailing.


----------



## Captainnumber36

I love watching her play difficult and intense pieces, she seems possessed! It helps that she absolutely nails it.


----------



## Captainnumber36

I feel like she plays everything with a ferociousness and confidence, even tender works, and that works for her.


----------



## Bulldog

Rogerx said:


> Mods.....closer this thread please before it's derailing.


If this thread bothers you, just keep your distance.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

One of my favourite Prokofiev 3rd


----------



## Captainnumber36

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> One of my favourite Prokofiev 3rd


This video no longer works.


----------



## Captainnumber36

This is great!


----------



## Merl

OT: no, I dont find Yuja Wang particularly sexy. Khatia B, on the other hand... :angel:


----------



## Tchaikov6

Considering I'm attracted to males, no I don't


----------



## Captainnumber36

Merl said:


> OT: no, I dont find Yuja Wang particularly sexy. Khatia B, on the other hand... :angel:
> 
> View attachment 144810


Beautiful smile.


----------



## JAS

okay, this may be the strangest poll I have seen so far on TC . . . and it has some competition.


----------



## Rogerx

At least in is the right place now:angel:


----------



## roypat

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I watched an interview where she said she likes girls.


 She never said she *likes* girls. In answer to what people think is different about her was “ that I like girls”


----------



## roypat

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I watched an interview where she said she likes girls.





TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I watched an interview where she said she likes girls.


She never said that she *likes girls. *


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

roypat said:


> She never said that she *likes girls. *


You've heard everything she's ever said?


----------



## Haydn70

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I watched an interview where she said she likes girls.


Hey, I have something in common with her because I like girls too.


----------



## cybernaut

Haydn70 said:


> Hey, I have something in common with her because I like girls too.


Girls or women?


----------



## marlow

Of course she is attractive. I don’t think though she’s gone over the top in some of her outfits like at the latest Proms appearance where she looked rather stupid to me, more like a bunny girl than a concert pianist. Her playing was brilliant though.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

I wonder how much of her attractiveness can be attributed to her flamboyant style of dress. Facially she is above average but I would not call her beautiful or even pretty.

the most attractive thing about her is her playing.


----------

